# PBS Saddle?



## tinyliny

can that really be a saddle of any quality, at $350, used only once? h m m . . .


----------



## karliejaye

That's what has me pondering. I like the looks of it, but I am still quite green in the ways of big heavy saddles.


----------



## tinyliny

here is another thread talking about these saddles:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/any-idea-saddle-maker-154061/#post1903428


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Those Pierce Bodine Saddlery Wade Saddles were selling on ebay a year or two ago Brand New for 350.00

Nothing but imported trash made with water buffalo leather from India.

On rare occasion you may find a good used American Made Wade for 600-750.00

Run away from that one that is posted.........


.


----------



## karliejaye

I was guessing it was too good to be true.


----------



## Saddlebag

Please note that the stirrup are set too far back and would be most uncomfortable.


----------



## AnrewPL

something odd looking about it to me


----------



## fred15541

Pierce Bodine saddles are actually not bad saddles for a budget price I definitely wouldn't dismiss it. Unless you want to spend hundreds of dollars. It's a saddle that will serve it's purpose for many years. Just depends on your priorities.


----------

